# Pond size for goldfish!



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So I'm going to draw up a quick plan for a 10 x 5 x 5 goldfish pond, which is my OH's Dad keeps saying he wants but doesn't have the time. I live with them btw. BUT...Supposing he thinks this is too big, what sort of size could I get away with? Obviously dependant on stocking but I'm thinking at least 10 or so fish to make it interesting.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i work it out at about 50 gallons per goldfish, so 500gallons for 10 adult goldfish. also go for at least 3feet deep so they can over winter ok. maybe 8ftx4ftx3ft, would give you around 550 gallons ish. i apologise if my working out isnt quite right :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I reckon I can get an 8 x 4 x 4 in. I told him £300 all in and he looked like he might go for it. Pond liner with underlay would be about £50 from what I've looked at, 2nd hand filter, some fence posts or railway sleepers. Not much else really other than plants and fish?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's 900 odd US gallons :no1:


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

Here is a calculator for working out the volumes of sugguested sizes:
Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just used it!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

goldie1212 said:


> i work it out at about 50 gallons per goldfish, so 500gallons for 10 adult goldfish. also go for at least 3feet deep so they can over winter ok. maybe 8ftx4ftx3ft, would give you around 550 gallons ish. i apologise if my working out isnt quite right :lol2:


Is it different for outdoor based goldfish?

I worked to this for my indoor one:

"Common Goldfish: 40 gallons (48 US gallons, 180 litres) for the first fish with an extra 12 gallons (14 US gallons, 55 litres) for each extra fish."


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd rather keep it at like half the advised stock.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well for common types, the streamlined pond goldies, i work at double the fancy amount or thereabouts. its 20g for the 1st fancy plus 10g for each added after that, so i do for commons 40g for the 1st plus 20g for each added after that. outdoors, i figure il not be doing the partial water changes each week so i just stick at 40-50g per fish. my pond is 1100gallons ish, so im working on a 25 goldfish stocking, but i daresay a few more will creep in :lol2: other people do it to differing amounts, my neighbours have a 200gallon pond and have 17 goldfish and rudd in there, thats at the last count last year and they are still multiplying. just see how things work out, like i said, i do it as a 50gallons per goldfish basis, buuuuut, if i feel its doing well and theres still room and the water quality is good, i may add more if any need taking in.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bugger won't say yes.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bugger won't say yes.


Make an "honest woman" of his daughter and then may be he will!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd rather just pay for the pond myself!


----------

